# Successful pregnancies with own eggs 40+



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi i would love to hear from women who have had successes (especially with ivf) aged 40+ with own eggs. I feel like 2015 is my last chance saloon!  

I've been feeling a bit pessimistic over Xmas and any reassurance would be wonderful! 

Thank you very much


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Merlin, there's already a thread more or less like this: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59854.0

I'm not sure if it's entirely OE treatments, but my recollection is that most of the posters were using their own eggs. Happy reading!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you CrazyHorse   xx


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Merlin  hi, 

I got pregnant with OE and mix of DS/OS just one week after my 43rd birthday! Of course every woman circumstances and stats are different but do shout if you have any questions! I also post on over 40s thread. Mamox


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you Mamocha! Being 29+ weeks like you are now sounds wonderful & would/will be a dream come true! It would take me over 24 wks to start feeling safe I think, after my late loss. I'm hoping my FET or last icsi cycle will have ok embryo/eggs too! All the best and congrats   xx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi! I'm 42 now and pregnant with OE. 26 weeks now. Yikes, where has that time
gone? It sounds like you've had a rough time - good luck for a very happy 2015!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

Lovely to hear from you Churchmouse, thanks for replying! That's great news! Yes I agree I've had a bit of a rough time with the losses. It's good to see your current bfp came from an OE FET, which I'm having next. Thank you for the reassurance   and congrats to you, may the next few months whizz by til you meet your little girl face to face!   xx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

My clinic was very keen on a FET rather than fresh transfer for this go - in fact I froze everything from my last cycle, took a month's break and then did the FET. There seem to be a few clinics with v good results who prefer this approach so I would not worry about that! I hope it all goes well for you. Xx


----------



## Mrs.F (Nov 4, 2013)

Hallo Merlin,

I am another one pregnant with OE and a DH with terribly low count and morphology. But here we go now, expecting our first


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Merlin I'm joining your club of support too, I was 40.5 when I stimmed and froze all embryos, I had FET 2 months shy of 41 and had success with identical twins, I also did better with FET x


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread makes me happy to read too!  On second ivf in February, hope all goes well for you merlin!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm so glad I bookmarked this thread   Thank you very much Churchmouse, MrsF and Blondie! It's really encouraging   and I hope it's encouraging for others to read too xxx

Thank you Mogg just seen your post,   glad it makes you happy too! All the best next month, not long to go! x


----------



## Mrs.F (Nov 4, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## Milajayne (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Merlin, I'm 41 in a few weeks and am currently 35 weeks pregnant. As you can see by my sig IVF didn't work for me and actually I was quite traumatized by it, couldn't have done it again due to the hormones sending me crazy so I take my hat off to those who try try try again.  But anyway, at 40 I became preg naturally. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks MrsL and thank you for your wonderful hopeful story Milajayne!   Congrats!   xx


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all!
Thanks for starting this thread Merlin.
It's really encouraging to read about these success stories. I am 40, nearly 41(think I  nearly fainted at typing that number!) and I am embarking on my first self -funded IVF treatment. I have my last doctors appointment this week and my nurses appointment next month. 
I have been ok about  but as it gets closer I have been thinking about the likelihood of it being successful even though all my tests have been fine.
Congrats to all who have been successful  and positive thoughts to all still on the journey!  
Andade


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Andade, thanks and good luck for next month! Same age as me, I dont know how that happened either!   It can be quite exciting getting started, I hope it goes well for you. Hearing positive stories from others really can help I think. Sounds good that your tests have been ok. Mine have too, I just hope my frostie or remaining eggs are in ok condition  My FET (from my ivf last year) is next month too, fingers crossed for us both   
Stay hopeful. Sending you lots of   xx


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Merlin, thanks for the baby dust!   Sending it back at you 

I'm just starting IVF but I have had IUI in the past and lots of gynae issues.  I need to take time to write my signature! 
Not sure where the time went but the forties seem to be moving pretty fast! 
Good Luck!


----------



## marilop (Nov 23, 2014)

churchmouse41 said:


> My clinic was very keen on a FET rather than fresh transfer for this go - in fact I froze everything from my last cycle, took a month's break and then did the FET. There seem to be a few clinics with v good results who prefer this approach so I would not worry about that! I hope it all goes well for you. Xx


HI churchmouse41,

Congratulations on your pregnancy. You may not know, but your success brings hopes to my live, and make me feel much better. Particularly today that I found out my friend (same age as me 40) got pregnant natural... I'm absolutely happy for her. But seems like the only one left behind without kids is me.. feeling very down today   
Please can you PM the name of your clinic. 
I just had one cycle at ARGC which fail... 
Many thanks and thanks in advance


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

What a lovely thread!   I'm with you in not knowing where time has  gone either! The irony is that I think it's not having children that makes me feel so young.   Congratulations to all of you with wonderful news, and fingers crossed for the rest of us!    xx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Marilop - I've sent you a PM. But, short answer, Create.

Merlin - FET babies are definitely the best (I hope!). 

I started treatment this time last year and I would not have believed that I would be where I am now a year on. It really still hasn't sunk in. I hope that you all start 2016 the way I have started this year...


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

I'll be 41 in February and I'm now 8 weeks and 6 days pregnant. 

I changed clinics (in Ireland) in the Summer.  My new doctor focused on improving egg quality and on identifying any other possible causes for my recurrent miscarriage.  In November, we started using Gonal F to stimulate ovulation followed by the pregnyll injection and I got pregnant straight away!

Good luck - remember - it only takes one egg.  If I'd listened to my first specialist (who was very pessimistic), I wouldn't be where I am now.

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah such lovely news Kiki and Churchmouse!  

Church mouse that is very encouraging   thanks x

Kiki great to hear that too. What did your Dr advise? Was it treatment/protocol related or nutrition? x

I do hope I have some healthy eggs/embryos   And good idea to avoid pessimistic specialists! (Or anyone pessimistic at the moment!)


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello
I got pregnant with OE at 43 (and 7 months!) - DD is asleep upstairs. It's hard when you're over 40 because you constantly worry time is running out, but try to stay positive and strong. Good luck Merlin.
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you PopPop   That's a great and lovely result!   It's really encouraging xx


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

My lovely cousin just had her first- naturally-at 41, nearly 42! She'd never really had boyfriends, then met the love of her life at 39!
Kiki03 , I'm interested in the idea of improving egg quality- my consultant never mentioned anything like this- it seemed to be a case of, when they're old they're old! Care to share any tips ?


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

I love this thread!  Spoke to someone the other day who had a son with OE on 2nd IVF at 41. Would love any egg quality tips also as hoping to do 3rd and last OE cycle next month. Just been told to take pregnacare and  folic acid but am taking Vit D3, Vit B6, Zinc, Macca Macca, DHEA and Iodine too.


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Missmayhem and mogg -There is a thread somewhere on here that lists every possible supplement for egg quality but I can't find it on my phone I am afraid. I took coEnzyme Q10 and the others mentioned (although not DHEA - I did not feel comfortable self prescribing that)  and my AFC improved very significantly from my first scan (after which I started the supplements, accupuncture and cut out caffeine, alcohol etc). Who knows if it made a difference. It certainly didn't hurt - although I will say that I relaxed the caffeine/alcohol rule quite a bit as time passed which was definitely better for my mental health and coincided with success.


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh cool I just had a look- is this the one ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86653.0


----------



## Banjo55 (Nov 9, 2014)

I've noticed that Angelbump's thread on supplements has been mentioned a lot on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0.


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it was the second list I was thinking of. On the co enzyme Q10 front I took 200mg twice a day. The dose on the list seems a bit lower than I've heard before. 

Xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

I'm very sorry for the late reply.

When I changed specialists, my new specialist focused on two things:

a) Trying to identify causes of miscarriage - she found some minor blood clotting issues, very minor endemetriosis and some issues with NK cells that seemed to be affecting implantation when I got pregnant.  She prescribed clexane for the blood clotting and prednisolone (steroid) to assist future implantation.  There was also a minor thyroid issue so I was prescribed eltroxin too.  I also had a hysteroscopy.

b) To boost egg quality - My specialist found I had almost 0 testosterone levels so I was prescribed DHEA until my testosterone normalised.  I was also prescribed COQ10, 3 gms of omega 3 oils a day, folate acid and a high dose of B12.

I also went to a nutritionist who was great.  She put me on a range of vitamins / pills including 'Dilema', additional COQ10, something called folinic acid, a version of B12 that breaks down easy and a whole host of other vitamins including iron supplements.  My nutritionist was very strict about changing my diet and I cut out alcohol, caffeine and sugar (obviously - I fell off the wagon at times but I didn't beat myself up about it).  I had to eat a wide range of vegetables and salmon and mackerel at least once a week, a dessert spoon of chicken liver pate every day and a teaspoon of caviar every day!!!  Although she was quite unorthodox, her regime really boosted my health.  I was so run down after all I'd been through, I really felt that my nutritionist helped me get my health back before I tried again.

I also took royal jelly until I got pregnant.

Hope some of this is useful.

KiKi


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

By the way, Merlin

I was also put on a protocol of induced ovulation which consisted of low dose Gonal F injections for the first 10 days of my cycle and a pregnyll injection (triggering ovulation) on day 13.

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies for the really useful links on helping egg quality  

Kiki thank you as well for the information on protocol and nutrition    I don't know if I could manage the caviar but it sounds like it was a very nutritionally rich diet! Not sure I have much time to make any alterations before my frozen transfer next month but if I have to do another fresh cycle I'll review everything again. I've just had a lovely holiday and think that's my favourite supplement so far  

Fingers crossed to everyone who needs it! And thanks again for the info   xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

I'm sure you're doing everything you need to.  And there is nothing like getting away from all the pressure and actually enjoying yourself - you can't put a price on your mental health or on how much of a difference that makes.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

xxx
KiKi


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Kiki - did your nutritionist reccomend royal jelly? If so in what form?


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi LuckyE

My nutritionist didn't recommend it but I knew a woman with similar problems who used it and swears by it.  Apparently it takes all these supplements and various medications about 3 months to improve egg quality.  My nutritionist and doctor's opinion was that there was no harm in taking the royal jelly.

I used Bumbles Royal Jelly by power health.  I got it in a health food shop.  

Remember to stop taking it as soon as you get a positive pregnancy test.

Good luck!

KiKi


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

by the way, LuckyE

I took it in capsule form.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Kiki


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

I took Royal Jelly too - got it in Holland and Barrett. 

I was very strict with my diet for months and months. No alcohol, no caffeine, no processed foods, no chocolate! It was miserable and I think it stressed me out although who knows whether it helped egg quality or not. One week before my successful FET I had two cigarettes and two enormous glasses of wine. The night before two glasses of champagne. Figure that out! My rationale was that I was stressed and unhappy and that the eggs were done, fertilised and frozen. I was eating well and exercising. BAD CM! 

The other change in my successful FET was that I had transfer under sedation. I wanted to avoid obsessing about what had and had not gone well during the 2WW. Sedated I had no ideaa and so nothing I could fixate on.  I was certainly more relaxed on that 2WW. I think for me stress was the biggest  contributory factor to my failure to conceive naturally and my earlier IVf failures.  But how can anyone get through this without stress and extreme anxiety? I'm not sure it is possible. 

CMx


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Kiki and Churchmouse   And good luck LuckyE too!  

I'm going to see if I have Royal Jelly in my cupboard! Btw do you think it's true that only 1 egg in every 10 is ok by age 40? I read that here somewhere and it worried me as I only had 7 collected last time   
I quite like the idea of a glass of champagne a week before starting FET though!   xxx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

The stat I have heard is one in 10. But it could be the first one, or the 10th one! 7 is a good start I think x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Churchmouse   Yes that's true and cheering   xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Churchmouse - I totally agree with your point about stress and not putting yourself under unbelievable pressure trying to do everything right. I took a long break from TTC after my 4th pregnancy loss and I think that was as important as anything else I did.  I went away for weekends, I drank when I felt like it.  And I took a break from all the pressure I'd been put under.  By the time I was ready to try again, I did follow a strict diet but I was in such a better place that I was happy to look at the diet as an experiment rather than something that could make or break a healthy pregnancy.  I also didn't freak myself out if I ended up having a few drinks or a sneaky cigarette.  And science backs this up - my specialist told me that our testosterone levels are reduced fighting cortisol levels when we're stressed.  This has a negative impact on egg quality so it's important to be relaxed and if that means having a few drinks or cigarettes, so be it.

Merlin - I don't anything about that stat at all but 7 eggs sounds like a great result to me.  When I was taking Gonal F for induced ovulation, I only yielded 2 eggs but but that's all that was needed.  Now that I've carried to 10 weeks, I'm starting to worry less and less about egg quality.

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree Kiki, relaxation is so important and stress is the worst thing! I've been waiting about 6 mths since my last pregnancy, but I didn't feel very relaxed until my recent holiday. Getting to 10 wks is great   Will you be having the Harmony test or anything like that? I plan to have it next time due to my last 2 MC's. Btw I have Evening Primrose in my cupboard! I will read through the other supplements advice again if needed after my FET. The cortisol, testosterone and DHEA connection is interesting. 

I'm not quite sure what supplements to take or change during FET treatment - does anyone have any ideas?

Merlin xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

I won't be able to do the Harmony test - apparently you can't when you're pregnant with twins but I think I'll still be able to do the Nuchal test.

Sorry but I don't know anything else about supplements to take during FET.  

xxx
KiKi


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

You can still do Harmony with twins -- it just won't be able to tell you which twin it is that has a problem if a chromosomal issue is detected.


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes - I was told that I couldn't have Harmony with a vanishing twin because of likelihood of false positive. Two twins apparently would have been diffenfent because if there was a positive the scan etc could be used to help determine where the problem was. But - more stress! I was actually quite relieved I couldn't have it in the end - waiting for result would have been dreadful. For those of you in London I couldn't recommend the Fetal Medicine Centre on Harley Street highly enough. They are great. 

For my FETs I carried on with all supplements until day before transfer and thereafter just continued with the multivitamin/frolic
acid and vitamin D3.

CMx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Frolic? Folic!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks churchmouse, that sounds sensible to me and I'll definitely continue the frolic acid!   I think I will call it that from now on   

Hope I didn't cause any alarm asking about the Harmony, I'm glad there are alternatives with twins though. I like the idea of completing the family in one pregnancy   xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

No alarm caused about the Harmony test at all.

I'm going for the Nuchal test - just because it will identify certain problems with each twin.  The Harmony test does sound very comprehensive though.  I would be going for it if I wasn't having a multiple pregnancy.

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Kiki   How far along are you now? All the best with the nuchal. I've heard there's a nifty test that can be done even earlier than the harmony, in case anyone knows/is interested. X


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

Sorry for the late reply.  I've had hyperemesis for the past few months so haven't been online.

I've now reached 17 weeks.  I'm delighted but still not counting my chickens.  I don't think I'll really believe it until I'm holding those twins in my arms.

How are you getting on?

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Kiki, great to hear from you   Glad to hear you're getting nearer to 20 weeks, doing very well. I know what you mean about not counting chickens. Sorry to hear about the hyperemesis, I will have to look that up!  

Well I got a bfp a week ago   from my FET. I'm only just over 5 weeks, got so far to go yet & so many hurdles to get past. Some days I'm more relaxed than other's & sone days Im more terrified than others! One day at a time..
All the best!  

Merlin xx


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Merlin

That is fantastic news!!!! I'm so delighted for you and I will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you.

There's a thread on this site entitled 'Pregnant After Loss - Part 10' - that I've found really useful for support.  You might want to have a look at it.

Congratulations again!

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Kiki!   
Yes I used that board last year and then had another 2 losses! So I'm a bit nervous about writing anywhere at the moment    I hope that changes & this pregnsncy is a healthy one after the previous 3


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Merlin

I'm so sorry for your losses and I totally understand you're not wishing to go back to that board so soon.  Good luck with the pregnancy and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  PM me anytime.

All the best

KiKi


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you!  Yes best to try to relax and enjoy the present moment I think!


----------

